# Medical Health clearance provided



## Tron89 (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi, I completed my health examinations for 190 at bupa and its already 2 week after checkup. I checked the status on emedical the very next day after checkup and noticed status as completed against all required test. Then I went to confirm the health examination status in my immiaccount. It shows "health clearance provided- no further action required". 

My question is will this status change to referred for further medical examination once the CO is allocated as there is no CO assigned at the moment or I can assume my health is cleared and I dont need to worry any further about the results. 

The panel doctors didnt say anything while I was being examined, they simply said the results will be sent to the department. I am not sure whether above stated medical clearance provided means they simply sent the results to the department and its further waiting to be looked into by the CO once allocated or it is cleared straightaway by the system. Can any one shed some light over this matter please. I know lot of people have gone through such anxiety especially when they are almost approaching the finishing line and wish not to miss out. The whole visa application is indeed a nerve wrecking experience for all of us.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Tron89 said:


> Hi, I completed my health examinations for 190 at bupa and its already 2 week after checkup. I checked the status on emedical the very next day after checkup and noticed status as completed against all required test. Then I went to confirm the health examination status in my immiaccount. It shows "health clearance provided- no further action required".
> 
> My question is will this status change to referred for further medical examination once the CO is allocated as there is no CO assigned at the moment or I can assume my health is cleared and I dont need to worry any further about the results.
> 
> The panel doctors didnt say anything while I was being examined, they simply said the results will be sent to the department. I am not sure whether above stated medical clearance provided means they simply sent the results to the department and its further waiting to be looked into by the CO once allocated or it is cleared straightaway by the system. Can any one shed some light over this matter please. I know lot of people have gone through such anxiety especially when they are almost approaching the finishing line and wish not to miss out. The whole visa application is indeed a nerve wrecking experience for all of us.


My understanding is you will likely be referred for further medical examination if there is something that the medical shows needs further investigation or some foul play involved in your medical checkup. 

Whether a CO has looked at your health report etc is hard to tell - so in a nutshell that hurdle might have been cleared already or it's awaiting review.

For what it's worth my panel doctor mentioned if there was any major issues with my blood work or X-ray (urine tests if it's okay, they don't refer it for further testing on the spot) I would be told within a week, and if a week passes I shouldn't have anything to worry.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tron89 said:


> Hi, I completed my health examinations for 190 at bupa and its already 2 week after checkup. I checked the status on emedical the very next day after checkup and noticed status as completed against all required test. Then I went to confirm the health examination status in my immiaccount. It shows "health clearance provided- no further action required".
> 
> My question is will this status change to referred for further medical examination once the CO is allocated as there is no CO assigned at the moment or I can assume my health is cleared and I dont need to worry any further about the results.
> 
> The panel doctors didnt say anything while I was being examined, they simply said the results will be sent to the department. I am not sure whether above stated medical clearance provided means they simply sent the results to the department and its further waiting to be looked into by the CO once allocated or it is cleared straightaway by the system. Can any one shed some light over this matter please. I know lot of people have gone through such anxiety especially when they are almost approaching the finishing line and wish not to miss out. The whole visa application is indeed a nerve wrecking experience for all of us.


"Health clearance provided - No further action required"; this statement itself explains your medicals has been cleared and no further medicals exam is necessary at least for another 12 months. 
Just in case if your medicals are not cleared and need further assessment then this will be the status 
-"The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment" or 
-"Awaiting recommendation" or 
-"Medical Examination Incomplete". 

CO will not ask for any more medical exam so don't worry, just relax, take a chill pill and just wait for the grant.

Cheers


----------

